# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  Flowrate Adjustment on main screen

## tsteever

I know there is the speed adjustment on the main screen. Is there a way to change this to adjust the flow rate? I don't find myself needing to adjust the speed much during a print but I do frequently adjust the flow rate.

----------


## 3DPBuser

Tune > Flow

----------


## tsteever

Right, but is there a way to move this to the main screen? I don't find the speed a needed feature for me. I do however use the Tune>Flow quite a bit when tuning. It would be nice to have access to this on the main screen.

----------


## AnHardt

!!! untested hack !!!

open 'ultralcd.cpp'
search for 'ULTIPANEL_FEEDMULTIPLY'
in this block replace all occurrences of 'feedrate_multiplier' with 'extruder_multiplier[active_extruder]'.

open 'ultralcd_implementation_hitachi_HD44780.h' for a char based or 'dogm_lcd_implementation.h' for a graphical display.
search for 'feedrate_multiplier' and replace with  'extruder_multiplier[active_extruder]'. (there should be only one)

You will still have the'FR' symbol on the screen. I have no real idea what happens if you have more then one extruder.

----------


## tsteever

I do have the Large graphical display. When I go to the ultralcd.cpp and look for the "feedrate_multiplier" to replace, it isn't there. There are a lot of "feedmultiply" called out.

----------


## AnHardt

> I do have the Large graphical display. When I go to the ultralcd.cpp and look for the "feedrate_multiplier" to replace, it isn't there. There are a lot of "feedmultiply" called out.


Yes. 'feedmultiply' for the older versions (1.0.2 and before).
But in that case also 'extrudemultiply' instead of 'extruder_multiplier[active_extruder]'

----------


## tsteever

Here is the code in my Marlin...



```
#ifdef ULTIPANEL_FEEDMULTIPLY    // Dead zone at 100% feedrate
    if ((feedmultiply < 100 && (feedmultiply + int(encoderPosition)) > 100) ||
            (feedmultiply > 100 && (feedmultiply + int(encoderPosition)) < 100))
    {
        encoderPosition = 0;
        feedmultiply = 100;
    }


    if (feedmultiply == 100 && int(encoderPosition) > ENCODER_FEEDRATE_DEADZONE)
    {
        feedmultiply += int(encoderPosition) - ENCODER_FEEDRATE_DEADZONE;
        encoderPosition = 0;
    }
    else if (feedmultiply == 100 && int(encoderPosition) < -ENCODER_FEEDRATE_DEADZONE)
    {
        feedmultiply += int(encoderPosition) + ENCODER_FEEDRATE_DEADZONE;
        encoderPosition = 0;
    }
    else if (feedmultiply != 100)
    {
        feedmultiply += int(encoderPosition);
        encoderPosition = 0;
    }
#endif//ULTIPANEL_FEEDMULTIPLY
```

Change it to this?



```
#ifdef ULTIPANEL_FEEDMULTIPLY
// Dead zone at 100% feedrate
if ((extrudemultiply < 100 && (extrudemultiply + int(encoderPosition)) > 100) ||
(extrudemultiply > 100 && (extrudemultiply + int(encoderPosition)) < 100))
{
encoderPosition = 0;
extrudemultiply = 100;
}


if (extrudemultiply == 100 && int(encoderPosition) > ENCODER_FEEDRATE_DEADZONE)
{
extrudemultiply += int(encoderPosition) - ENCODER_FEEDRATE_DEADZONE;
encoderPosition = 0;
}
else if (extrudemultiply == 100 && int(encoderPosition) < -ENCODER_FEEDRATE_DEADZONE)
{
extrudemultiply += int(encoderPosition) + ENCODER_FEEDRATE_DEADZONE;
encoderPosition = 0;
}
else if (extrudemultiply != 100)
{
extrudemultiply += int(encoderPosition);
encoderPosition = 0;
}
#endif//ULTIPANEL_FEEDMULTIPLY
```

----------


## AnHardt

Looks good.
If you have 4 further occurrences of 'feedmultiply' directly below that section replace also those to make the limiting work.

Good luck (Glück auf)

----------


## tsteever

Thank you. Did I do the replacements correctly in the above code?

----------


## tsteever

Do I also change the #ifdef ULTIPANEL_FEEDMULTIPLY line?

----------


## AnHardt

> Thank you. Did I do the replacements correctly in the above code?


Looks correct for my eyes.
If you have 4 further occurrences of 'feedmultiply' directly below that section replace also those to make the limiting work.

Good luck (Glück auf)

----------


## AnHardt

> Do I also change the #ifdef ULTIPANEL_FEEDMULTIPLY line?


No!

Just try it.

----------


## tsteever

Made the changes and it is working great! Thanks for the help.

----------

